# ....and another.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey guys, bought another 92FS! This one I picked up yesterday, and it is used...barely. It is an Italian model, and going off the codes on the slide, was made last year sometime. It came with three Beretta 15 round magazines, and the previous owner had replaced the original plastic guide rod, with a stainless steel one. At least the original polymer one was still in the box. 

Box was complete with all the paperwork, and the pistol looks as if it had been shot once, and not much more. There is even all the anodizing still in place, on the aluminum grip frame, inside and out. It was also very clean and lightly oiled...nice.

I won't be able to get it to the range until this coming weekend, and am chomping at the bit to shoot it...I'll take my other 92 and my M9 as well! I cannot help myself with these pistols...I love them that much.








Here she is.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Very nice Berettatoter! I have a new arrival coming soon.








Dan Wesson Vigil Commander in .45ACP.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

berettatoter said:


> Hey guys, bought another 92FS! This one I picked up yesterday, and it is used...barely. It is an Italian model, and going off the codes on the slide, was made last year sometime. It came with three Beretta 15 round magazines, and the previous owner had replaced the original plastic guide rod, with a stainless steel one. At least the original polymer one was still in the box.
> 
> Box was complete with all the paperwork, and the pistol looks as if it had been shot once, and not much more. There is even all the anodizing still in place, on the aluminum grip frame, inside and out. It was also very clean and lightly oiled...nice.
> 
> ...


Congrats. I have her sister, IT21 great soft shooting gun and the three mags.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

EDIT: actually I have her older sister my S# is 4000+ higher


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> Very nice Berettatoter! I have a new arrival coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Super nice!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Wow! Super nice!


Thanks @ berettatoter! I will let you know how it performs.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Berettas rock


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Wow! Super nice!











I finally got her home for a family portrait.








I think it looks better in person.


----------

